# chromosome abnormalities?



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ladies

Please can anyone advise if they have heard of this before.

I have been for my blood tests about a month ago for egg sharing and I called them up today for the results and they have said that they are all OK apart from the chromosome test that goes to London for invesigation. They have said that it has come back as inadequate / below recommended standard for egg sharing. However, the clinic have advised me that this could be because they iddn't have enough blood or because it may have become contaminated by being left too long. I am going back for the test again tomorrow but it could now be another 3 weeks before the reults come through - setting me back even further.
However I am more worried that it may still come back as a bad result. What happens then?

Has anyone ever heard of this before and what has been the outcome.

Any help / re-assurance would be welcome.

Thanks ladies
Amanda


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda

You poor thing, I can only imagine who you feeling right now...   

I think most of the chromosomes test are done in London so would of thought its quite easy to leave the vials for to long. Also what your clinic has said about not getting enough blood... The same thing happened to me! I had all bloods taken on 1 day... I think it was about 8 vials of blood in the end... Well being a pain that I am... My vains are terrible.. (to much padding!)    Anyway everyone always struggle to get blood... Finally found a vain and manage to get 7 and a half vials... And guest what the half was for the karyotype   Lots of digging in my arm later still nothing.. My only vain had collaped! (the bruise was amazing!) So the nurse got another 2 nurses to try and get the last drop... But still nothing. The nurse explained that there would be enough blood to test and any result would be inconclusive/ inadequate, I was told to come back in a week, but then another nurse decidied to get it from my hand!

Finally got there! All was well in the end...  All I can say it try not to panic to much hun, I know it easy for me to say but hang in there... I am sure everything will be fine. 

If however that are abnormalities then you wont be able to egg share... But honestly I doubt it will even come to that.

Good luck and let me know how you get on
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Natalie

I'm a bit more hopeful now.    . I'll let you know how I get on

Amanda


----------

